# Your face @instagram



## getopt (Aug 13, 2020)

Instagram Faces Lawsuit Over Illegal Harvesting of Biometrics
					

Facebook Inc. is facing new allegations that it illegally harvests the biometric data of users, this time in a lawsuit that targets the company’s photo-sharing app Instagram.Last month, the social media company offered to pay $650 million to settle a lawsuit in which it was accused of illegally...




					www.bloomberg.com
				




You might get some money from Zuckerberg. Go and ask your Insta-friends if they uploaded your face too. When they did without your permission, you might get some extra money from them.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2020)

Do cats count? I've only posted pictures of my cats


----------



## getopt (Aug 13, 2020)

vigole said:


> I love cats. What's their name?


My dogs like cats too. But they don't ask for their names.


----------



## a6h (Aug 13, 2020)

SirDice getopt
Sorry, I know that was wrong question. I delete my post.
[EDIT] I apologise for that. That was crossing the line.


----------

